# Arkansas River Flow Reduction 8/2-8/3



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

Attention Arkansas River Boaters,

Monday, August 2, 2010, a recovery operation is scheduled with the attached time table of the reduced flows.

We are estimating flows to reach a low of 200 cfs. The river section between Railroad Bridge and Buena Vista will be closed August 2nd, 6 a.m. to 6 p.m.

See attached PDF for more details...

Be Safe!

Arkansas Headwaters Recreation Area
719.539.7289


----------



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

Bump


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Ahra, thanks for the heads-up and thanks for doing the drawdown on weekdays.


----------



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

Ark Boaters

Mondays planned recovery operation at the Frog Rock Rapid has been cancelled due to the continued presence of heavy rains in the upper Arkansas River Valley which has caused the flow in the river to rise above a safe level for this operation. We apologize for any inconvenience this change may cause for your staff or your guests, but the safety of the recovery personnel takes precedence in this case and with the forecast calling for more rain this was the prudent decision to make.

The flow on Monday & Tuesday (August 2nd & 3rd) will be left unchanged for this time of year... that is the BOR will attempt to maintain flows at the Wellsville Gage as close to 700 cfs as possible.

If you should have any questions regarding this information please feel free to give me a call on my cell phone at 719.207.2050 or at the office number noted below.

Thank you,

AHRA
719.539.7289


----------



## TJ Fluid (Jul 27, 2010)

what does this mean? the ark is running high and the features are in, when will they update on the coming operation?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

TJ Fluid said:


> what does this mean? the ark is running high and the features are in, when will they update on the coming operation?


They have rescheduled the recovery operation for August 18th, after augmentation has been completed for the season. Water is high from rain right now, come get some.


----------

